# rio 240



## tropicaldom (Mar 10, 2006)

would a rio 240 be safe upstairs:?:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

is that 240 gallons or 240 liters?? What kinda dwelling - a house, an apartment or what??


----------



## tropicaldom (Mar 10, 2006)

240 litres


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

If I calculated that right, that comes to about 1017 gallons of water - one gallon of water weighs about 8 lbs. You can figure it from there


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> If I calculated that right, that comes to about 1017 gallons of water - one gallon of water weighs about 8 lbs. You can figure it from there


GP, It's 60 Gallons.  

But that's as much as I care to say to this spammer! :arrow:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Reefneck said:


> GP, It's 60 Gallons.
> 
> But that's as much as I care to say to this spammer! :arrow:


LMAO - oh crap, your right, I calculated it the wrong direction! LMAO - boy, you can tell IM blonde cant cha!


----------

